# Suche DVB-C TV-Karte mit oder ohne HDTV



## Naitrum (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich suche eine DVB-C Karte. Sie kann HDTV unterstützen, muss es aber nicht. Als Schnittstelle sollte sie PCI oder PICe 1x haben.


----------



## cid-baba (11. Oktober 2009)

diehier ist gut, hab selbst 2 davon:

KNC ONE TV-Station DVB-C, PCI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

ich glaube es gibt überhaupt keine dvbkarten, die kein hdtv unterstützen, der unterschied ist nur: manche (wenige, extrem teuer) haben einen eigenen decoder drauf, die meisten lassen die cpu arbeiten.

für pcie gibts glaub ich noch gar keine dvb-c-karten.


----------

